# Barangaroo: Norman Foster vs Richard Rogers



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

There were two concepts that were shortlisted late last year for construction on the Sydney waterfront at Barangaroo. The first was the Brookfield Multiplex/Lord Norman Foster proposal;


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

And the other (which was ultimately the winner and is currently awaiting approval from the New South Wales Government) is by Lend Lease/Lord Richard Rogers;

C/Rogers & Co


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

The Lend Lease/Lord Richard Rogers proposal, of course. Imponent.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

too anonimous.

those buildings could be in China, Canada, or in a bad tasted part of Europe.

I would like to see something more australian if that's possible.


----------



## seba93 (Feb 17, 2008)

the Rogers proposal is more for a city like hong kong, no for sydney. but i fink is better. btw look how those towers looks like old proyects, the hermitage in la defense by foster and lloyds building in london by rogers


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Richard Rogers, because:
- It is a better way of cityplanning
- the designs are much more inspiring
- the towers have a stronger identity

When i visit Sydney in the future. I cenrtainly would visit this new Richard Rogers area (a must visit attraction), while the Norman Foster is so anonymous i wouldn't even recognize it.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Luli Pop said:


> too anonimous.
> 
> those buildings could be in China, Canada, or in a bad tasted part of Europe.
> 
> I would like to see something more australian if that's possible.


What do you define as something more Australia, in terms of building? I don't think that it is possible.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

seba93 said:


> the Rogers proposal is more for a city like hong kong, no for sydney. but i fink is better. btw look how those towers looks like old proyects, the hermitage in la defense by foster and lloyds building in london by rogers


Why is the proposal better suited to Hong Kong than Sydney?


----------



## seba93 (Feb 17, 2008)

cause the buildings are all so close together like in hk. but i like it kay:


----------



## dleung (Mar 5, 2008)

Richard Rogers. The Foster proposal is not as well-integrated and the tower podiums are poorly-scaled and boring. I also don't like the attempt to make the tower designs varied for the sake of variation. Masterplans that pretend to be something it's not always end up tacky.


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

I prefer the Brookfield Multiplex/Norman Foster design! Looks more iconic ...


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Both seem extraordinarily generic, or is that just me?


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Suitable designs for Boringaroo.


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Just build the damn thing people!

Having lived in Sydney for six years ... and I love it ... but the skyline bores me senseless hno:




city_thing said:


> Suitable designs for Boringaroo.


:lol:


----------

